# WebMD IBS Resource Center



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

http://www.medscape.com/pages/editorial/re...c/ibs/rc-ibs.ov I think this is new and free. They will be doing a report on DDW next week.tom


----------



## Rocki (Aug 27, 2001)

Thanks Tom. The section "Latest on Medscape" is very good. Within that section there's the latest "Clinical Cornerstone" for 2002 which covers IBS and also constitipation. It's definitely worth looking at. Thanks again, Gayle


----------

